# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل فتاوى الحافظ ابن الصلاح الشهرزوري الشافعي رحمه الله/ نفيس

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الكرام وفقكم الله لطاعته ومرضاته بعد انقطاع طويل عن تحميل نفائس تراثنا العظيم من مخطوط اسلافنا الكرام سأبدا بتوفيق الله وعونه باتحافكم بما أفضل الله به علينا من خيره وبركته فله وحده سبحانه الحمد والمنة وترقبوا قريبا ما يسركم
وجزى الله عنا خير الجزاء من كان سببا في توصيلها الينا وتيسيرها ومخطوطة اليوم هي :

 فتاوى الحافظ ابن الصلاح الشهرزوري رحمه الله



بيانات المخطوط :
=======
اسم المخطوط :الفتاوى
اسم المؤلف :ابن الصلاح الشهرزوري، عثمان بن عبد الرحمن الشافعي
رقم المخطوط : Garrett no. 620Y
عدد الاوراق : 264
مصدر المخطوط :  مكتبة جامعة برنستون/ امريكا
تاريخ النسخ : شهر ذي الحجة سنة 708 هـ  [انظر الورقة 254 ]
اسم الناسخ : اسماعيل بن شرف بن علي الحنفي 
الحالة : تام   كامل
ملاحظات: الكتاب مطبوع متداول, طبع عدة مرات الاولى جزء منها فيه مسائل والحديث والتفسير فقط ضمن مجموع الرسائل المنيرية 2/280  ثم كاملا  في دار الوعي حلب وطيعة مكتبة العلوم والحكم وآخرها طبعة دار الحديث مصر 1428 تحقيق سعيد بن محمد السناري  

تحميل المخطوط : 

الرابط الاول  /  الرابط الثاني 
ــــــــــــــ
اعط مجانا كما تأخذ مجانا
اللهم اعط منفقا خلفا
اللهم اعط ممسكا تلفا

موقع خزانة التراث العربي / إصدارات قديمة ونادرة
موقع إسنادنا / مدونة الأثبات والفهارس والمشيخات
موقع سلسلة المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية المرتبة والمفهرسة

----------


## حسام68

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أحمد بن حمـاد

بارك الله فيكم

----------

